# TNT Brandied Grapes



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

This is so good icy cold and looks beautiful served in a stemmed wine glass.
Mix 1 tea. lemon juice with 1/4 c. honey 2 Tab of Drambuie or cognac with 1 lb seedless green grapes mix well Let stand in fidg four hour before serving. Pour over1./2c. sour cream and brown sugar to taste. return to fridg til ready to serve. Serve in champagne or large stemmed wine glass.
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

Yummm!!!!


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 8, 2010)

Sounds wonderful and I bet at Christmas time is very popular.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 8, 2010)

That sounds both tasty and lovely, Kades.  Perfect for the holidays, and easy too. I have some martini glasses that would be just right. Thanks so much!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2010)

sounds really good.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> That sounds both tasty and lovely, Kades.  Perfect for the holidays, and easy too. I have some martini glasses that would be just right. Thanks so much!


Welcome      for kids I leave out the booze and use apple cider
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay, I'm officially full.  Great dessert!  Thank You, Kades!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 9, 2010)

This also sounds wonderful, Kades. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2010)

lyndalou said:


> This also sounds wonderful, Kades. Keep 'em coming.


Thak you I love this one . we have it a lot for things like birthdays and holidays. Hope you like  I've been thinking of making a mix of seedless grapes to see how it looks and tastes.
kades


----------

